
A graveyard for good domains you let expire - stanleydrew
http://goodbye.domains/
======
d3sandoval
Can't wait to find this on archive.org when the OC lets this domain expire

~~~
djbaskin
Haha, actually my original domain for the unlaunched project was
restinpeace.website, which I let expire.

------
asciimo
I like this site very much. As a hoarder, it's a pleasure to read the ideas
that others have had, and abandoned. It makes me want to finally let go of
some of my domains, so that they may be memorialized.

------
a_lieb
This has happened to me too many times. When I was a teenager in the early
2000's, I got pseudoquasi.com, and even back then people were surprised it was
available. Now I have sound.fm, which is way better and more relevant to my
interests, and I think I've literally woken up in a cold sweat thinking I let
it expire. Never again.

------
brennankreiman
laughed out loud at the old AOL goodbye sound byte

------
dundercoder
Oh I need to add 10 domains to this list.

~~~
djbaskin
Looking forward to finding out what they are! We'll memorialize your best
ones.

